# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  وصلت التشكيلة الجديدة من البومات العرائس

## النبأ

يعلن ستديو حواء بالقطيف عن وصول تشكيلة جديدة من البومات الديجيتل بمقاسات مختلفة
( طقم شنطة تحتوي على البومين مقاس a4 + a5 مع فريم وحافظة سيديات )،(طقم شنطة تحتوي على البومين مقاس a4 + a5 )،
(شنطة تحتوي على البوم مقاس a4 )،(البوم مقاس a4 )،(البوم مقاس a5) كما يوجد البومات شنطة (مقاس A3 +A4 ) والبومات (A3 مع الشنطة ) 
وقريبا تصل التشكيلة الجديدة من البومات الشنطة مقاس (A3 +A4 )
باسعار مناسبة والبومات ذات جودة عالية
(خدمة التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكة ) 
سارعي سيدتي بحجز نسختك قبل نفاد الكمية 
ملاحظة ( توجد خصومات تصل الى 25 % لبيع الجملة )
ستديو حواء بالقطيف - شارع القدس - ت : 8523092 -8512334
الدوام لدى الأستديو 
الفترة الصباحية : يوميا ماعدا الخميس والجمعة من الساعة الثامنة حتى الحادية عشر صباحا .
الفترة المسائية : يوميا من الساعة الرابعة حتى الساعة العاشرة والنصف مساء.

----------


## النبأ

تكملة الصور

----------

